# My 14 Ft aluminum utility restoration



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: My 14 Ft aluminum utility restoration project*

Sorry, only two of the images showed up. I'll cut and paste the other two here:

The most fun was removing the carpet glue from the hull. Some came up fairly easily. But most did not. I tried many methods, but in the end it was good old elbow grease and a glazing knife that did the trick. These pics were taken about midway in the process. I have since removed all trace of the glue.
  










The transom was undermined by rot. Had any bigger motor than the Force been hung on it it would have probably deformed the aluminum back there. The bow cap and stern caps were removed and stripped of their pitted cleats and the holes patched with JB Weld.










I'm quite a bit further along with the project, but need to get some new pics and upload them. While not the ideal microskiff, this boat will fit my present needs and is turning out well. I wanted to share since I get so much enjoyment out of the other posts in the Bragging Spot. More to come.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: My 14 Ft aluminum utility restoration project*

Can't wait to see more, although the pics in your second post didn't work.

Welcome and nice rig!


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: My 14 Ft aluminum utility restoration project*

Okay, I moved the pics to Photobucket. They seem to work now. 

The holes in the bench seats were filled with putty (to seal the bottom edge) and then topped off with JB Weld and sanded smooth. The interior was wet-sanded and given two coats of Interlux Seattle Grey using the roll and tip method. No skid additive was used on the traffic areas.










A new transom was laminated using two pieces of 3/4 inch marine plywood bonded and sealed with West System epoxy. This was sanded after curing and coated with a UV resistant polyurethane. All through bolts were sealed with 4200. After looking around at some nice used motors I bit the bullet and bought a brand-new Merc 20hp electric start and through-bolted that as well.










With an open design like this there is no great place for electrical, so I used the transom. I ran nav light and battery wires back from the bow inside the rubrails and terminated them at a Blue Sea distribution block. My first water tests shows that the distribution block can get wetter than I'd like, so changes will be made there. An LED 360 light was mounted which swivels down and out of the way. It may not be 100% kosher, but I wanted a clean, easy to stow solution.

I fabricated a small aluminum deck and bulkhead for the bow area to replace the rotted wooden one. I routed the battery wiring beneath it and riveted it down. A battery tie-down frame was mounted in a battery box and through-bolted onto the deck.










The bow cap had at least a half-dozen holes from the previous owner's adventures. They were filled with JB Weld and sanded smooth so they hardly even show. I mounted an LED combo light and a new cleat.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Here are a few more pics to update my progress.

My battery box with an Odyssey 32M-PC1500 dual use battery. There's also a Blue Sea terminal-mount fuse.










My homemade light switch made from salvage components from SkyCraft in Winter Park (simple push-button switches with waterproof boots).










I have had to stuff some poly batting and old three-strand cotton rope into the rubrails to deaden the rattle from my electrical wiring. It solved the issue to about 90% satisfaction.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

The exterior paint came out well (considering). The paint scheme was not of my choosing, but as I didn't want to completely strip everything, I sanded it down to accept new brightside paint and used Interlux - Flag Blue and Ocean Blue. The red stripe looks crooked in the photo, but isn't (there's a subtle dent that creates that illusion).










Since the boat is 23 years old and the company who built it is defunct, I had to hand-paint around the logo since no replacement is available. This (trust me) was a pain in the butt. The photo isn't the best, but it came out decent. It passes the "three foot test".










Here is the final result.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I wanted all of my fishing-specific gear to be removable. Although I use the boat for fishing 90% of the time, I still want the option of going out in a clean, uncluttered boat on occasion, so I have set things up to go in and out with a minimum of work.

The fishfinder was mounted on a thick and heavy block of delrin, notched to fit snugly inside a brace. The delrin slab has an adhesive rubber backing to prevent scratches.










The wiring was run inside a length of split-loom. I placed some gigantic zip-ties at intervals to fit inside the structural ribs on the deck of the hull. These slide in and out as needed and hold the wiring in place nicely.










I added rod-holders using the same principle. They had advesive rubber backing added and they affix to the seat braces with ball bungees.










I also wanted to deaden any sounds from the aluminum hull where possible so I added a series of floor mats. They also help keep gear dry in wet situations.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Power is from a new Merc four-stroke 20HP short shaft with electric start and a stock propeller. The hull is 225lbs and the motor weighs 115lbs. My handheld GPS clocks the rig at 25.7mph lightly loaded with one person (230lbs) and 23mph loaded for fishing with two persons (230lbs each).










Not much left to do now with the exception of a water-separating fuel filter. For now, I gas up at a minimum and use it within a week or 10 days.

Here it is ready for rods and gear. I fish it twice a week. I can leave work, get home to hitch up and splash it in the lake within 30 minutes. I mostly fly fish for bass or use spinning gear for bass at present.










I used some chrome metal rod stock from Skycraft to make supports for the trailer-able cover. I used rod-holder brackets already on the rub rail and thumbscrews to attach them. They go on and come off like a breeze.










Here she is with the cover on and ready to roll down the road.










Here I am splashing it in the St. Johns at SR 44 for a trip to Norris Dead River. As you can see, my tow vehicle couldn't handle much more than this rig.










Well, that's about it. I do plan to investigate treating the hull with Sharkskin so I can feel better about venturing into saltwater. When I tackle that I may update to show the process.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

very nice job.. And congrats on your new sled!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!

You could have had new logo decals made for the hull sides ya know.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

looks really nice! love the black merc  I fished out of St. Johns River alot from Hontoon landing marina to Silver Glen Springs.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

excellent job   

I really like the removable/clean approach too. I try to do the same thing when ever possible with my own boats. Take it when you need it or leave it home. Lots less stuff to clean and maintain after every trip too.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Would have liked to see the pics posted on this thread.
Photobucket sure screwed a lot of people (me included)


----------

